
International Team Develops Open Source Ventilator (Zoom Presentation) - 4midori
https://twitter.com/respiraworks/status/1270486313217687553
======
4midori
Thursday, June 11 at 9AM PDT

RespiraWorks invites you to a conversation with the volunteers who are
inventing an open-source ventilator to assist in the fight against COVID-19.

We are a group of over 100 doctors, engineers, web developers, artists,
project managers, and software programmers in 6 countries, all working
together remotely. We will talk about where we were when the pandemic started,
how we found each other, how we came together to design a ventilator, what
skills we are using, and how we are collaborating with so many people around
the world.

[https://respira.works/](https://respira.works/)

